# 46 yo, Egg Donor IVF - Anybody in Similar Situation?



## bloo

Just wondering if any of you are in a similar situation. I just conceived via egg donor IVF at the age of 46. My daughter was conceived when I was 31 and totally natural so I am nervous about how different this pregnancy will be. Would love to compare notes with anyone else in a similar situation.


----------



## vintage67

I just wanted to welcome you, as one of the older expectant mothers here.

I am 44 and miraculously pregnant with my own egg (after 3 miscarriages in two years).

Welcome!

:hugs:


----------



## bloo

Congratulations and nice to meet you, vintage!


----------



## SabrinaKat

I'm 43 (will be 44 when I have baby) and it's my first! We were a month or so away from IVF, (had done all the bloods, scans, etc) possible egg donation when I got pregnant naturally -- am 18wks today and so far, so good. This was after a m/c and two possible chemical over the past two years or so

congrats!


----------



## Uni

Congratulations, i have not written much here but wanted to do so now. I'm 43, almost 44 and pregnant of my first child using a donor egg. I'm currently 19 weeks pregnant. I could compare notes but unlike you I don't have a "natural" child :).


----------



## SabrinaKat

No, no, no - it's a natural child - YOUR child, because you are carrying it, etc...!

best wishes


----------



## Torontogal

I'm 36 with my own egg so not in the same situation but wanted to congratulate you on your pregnancy and offer you a warm welcome! I'm happy for you (knock on wood) and wish you well. :happydance:


----------

